# Classic Horror Movies



## bopplayer

Hi,

I've become interested in where the composers of that era came up with those dark and heavy menacing chords, and the contrary motion melodies during a tense scene. I understand that a lot came from Schoenberg, any other composers? thank you


----------



## Graham

i really like the horror movie music and i am a big fond of horror movies.


----------



## Serge

Yes, Schoenberg is The Atonal Torture Chamber Master. But I am sure that he had helpers. The Serial Music Killer being one of them. Bartok two! 

It is quite remarkable though not only how the music lands itself to this particular movie genre but also the perfect timing for the two to come together. In retrospect, was there anything even remotely resembling horror movie type music before the horror movies came to exist?


----------



## Alnitak

bopplayer said:


> ... I understand that a lot of came from Schoenberg...


Yes, I also understand that these are indeed horrible pieces of music composed by horrible composers.


----------



## Serge

Alnitak said:


> Yes, I also understand that these are indeed horrible pieces of music composed by horrible composers.


Once I've heard a Tchaikovsky piece being used for a horror movie. It was a nightmare!


----------



## Alnitak

I see: he must have turned in his grave

besides, in a horror movie, it is not a lack of relevance


----------

